# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Matt Denton

## Airicist

Matt Denton lives in Winchester, Hampshire, United Kingdom

Founder of Micromagic Systems Robotics Lab

Designer of Mantis Hexapod Walking Machine

youtube.com/winchymatt

facebook.com/matt.denton.9847

twitter.com/mantisrobot

linkedin.com/in/matt-denton-6416aa29

----------


## Airicist

Matt Denton Hexapod Robots
November 1, 2011




> Matt Denton discusses Hexapod robots in the Tinkerspace in the V&A exhibition Power of Making, 2011.
> 
> TRANSCRIPT:
> 
> Hi. I’m Matt Denton. I’m here at the V&A demonstrating the Hexapod robots.
> 
> The first Hexapod is a small, small unit, a little white Hexapod which is actually a kit one now, and it's fairly basic but has mandibles for the head which means you can walk around and pick stuff up. But it's also been equipped with a small camera today, so there's a bit of software running on a laptop, and the software looks, takes the feed from the camera and looks for red objects, so at the moment it's following a little red ball around.
> 
> The next Hexapod is a bigger version of the same kit, so it's a big black Hexapod, and again it has a mandible for the head so it has a set of jaws that it can pick things up with. Today it's just been used like a remote control car, so from a set of joysticks I can control it's walking direction, I can control the speed that it walks at, I can control it's body attitude so again the pitch and rotate and the yaw.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Hexapod Robot CNC Router - Cutting 3D face

Uploaded on Jun 11, 2008




> This video demonstrates the hexapod router cutting a 3D face in high density foam. The video has been sped up in places to alleviate boredom

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars and Harry Potter animatronics engineer created massive ‘Mantis’ vehicle

Jul 16, 2020




> Matt Denton creates things like the Guinness World Record-holding ‘largest rideable hexapod robot’ called Mantis. He's been an animatronics engineer for over 25 years.

----------

